# Correct Temperature



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

What is the 'normal' range of temperature for a Malt. I know that the high end of normal is 102 - does anyone know what the low end is?


Thank you!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vikki and Audrey_@Sep 1 2005, 08:09 PM
> *What is the 'normal' range of temperature for a Malt. I know that the high end of normal is 102 - does anyone know what the low end is?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It is my understanding the normal body temperature is 99.5 to 102.5 but I'm sure the experts here will correct me if I'm wrong on this.

Terry and sweet Angel Missy


----------



## Ancient 'Teeser (Aug 20, 2005)

I was taught that it varies for every dog, not by breed. In Giorgio, his normal temp is 101.5, as is Cybill's (Toy Poodle). I don't know what his low is, but, surely any drop by 2 degrees would be significant in an animal with a normally high body temperature.

Shame on me, I haven't measured Cherrish's normal resting temperature yet, and, I should.

I was also taught to take their temp. when they are normal, record it somewhere you can find it, so that we can know when they are in fact running a fever or have a sub-normal temperature.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just looked that up the other day. Normal is 101-102.5, but as low as 100 still falls in the normal range.


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

Ok, so Audrey went from above normal at 103, to on the low side of normal yesterday at 100.8.
I think I'll take the temperature again today to make sure.

Thanks everyone!


----------

